# What's your hedgehog's favorite treat?



## painball54 (Aug 2, 2012)

This is just for fun. This is a place for you to share your hedgehogs favorite treat. If you own multiple hedgehogs then you can tell us each one of them's favorite treat. Lets see how many of you know your hedgehog's fav treat. I'll start. 

My hedgehog's name is Milo and his favorite treat is apples.


----------



## painball54 (Aug 2, 2012)

sorry corection for previous post. "each one of THEIR favorite treats"


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

My Hedghogs name is skittles and her favorite treat is carrots


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

my quill baby is Chloe and her favorite treat besides bugs is APPLES


----------



## Pawlove (Sep 16, 2010)

My boy is Milkiey and he always wen't crazy for mealworms. Can't have enough of them! But he refuses other treats except for the first test-tasting.


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Bean and Panda have recently discovered watermelon. Approaching them when watermelon is around is taking your life into your hands.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thistle loves her mealies and crickets, but won't touch fruits and veggies except for carrots... She will anoint with carrot every time :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Squiggy goes nuts over mealies. Thalia likes to nom on fingers, but she doesnt like anything but her kibble mush lol


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Mealies and apples!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Poggles loves mealworms and darkling beetles, but his hands-down favourite is Kraft cheese slices (of course the prohibited food is the favourite...)


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Widget loves his crickies!!!


----------



## painball54 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cool everyone.


----------

